# How to backup my keywords in Adobe Bridge



## elwynn (Jan 28, 2009)

I use Adobe Bridge to manage my photos, it has a custom photo keywords function, very convenient. Is there any ways to back up custom keywords do?

How to backup my keywords in Adobe Bridge?


----------

